# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Apex Fake´s!!!!!! Lot´s Of Them

## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

I bro´s.i hope every body is ok and all and all.i have been away for a wile but i am back.and i also have fresh stuff.lot of fake stuff from apex from more then 1 facker.i will aslo have access to some box pics and some emails.
teh copies are bieng made in spain they have with box with teh old hologram and there an red spot in the upper front side of teh box that dont exists also the have prospect inside that also dosent exists.the also have without box only teh vials but tehy are very bad as you can see in my pics.
regards to everyone and in case of doubt just ask.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

Apex Fake´s!!!!!! Lot´s Of Them

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

Apex Fake´s!!!!!! Lot´s Of Them

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

Apex Fake´s!!!!!! Lot´s Of Them

----------


## ajfina

I know those ****er are going to fake BD for sure, just watch, if they fake Apex crap shit ,they r going to fake BD and other good UGL

----------


## juicy_brucy

I hate it when UGL's get faked. UGL's are the sure shot way of getting juiced ( when there is no human grade...). this isn't good, and I have seen fake apex before, as well as BD...

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> I know those ****er are going to fake BD for sure, just watch, if they fake Apex crap shit ,they r going to fake BD and other good UGL


i have news for you bro.BD its already bieng facked...........for a long time.

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks for the infos Big Tri-M!

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

Any time bro  :Wink:

----------


## ajfina

> i have news for you bro.BD its already bieng facked...........for a long time.


****ed up, by the spain people?
thanks bro

----------


## ajfina

damn sea everytime i i take a break from here and come back ur something else CONGRATS , VOTE FOR SEA FOR PRESIDENT

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> ****ed up, by the spain people?
> thanks bro


yes bro tehy are bieng made in spain.some place like barcelona and alicante.

----------


## boxer121

*not understanding guys, are the pics of fake or legit bottles....i have just bought 2x 10ml prop from apex.....??*

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

those are all fakes

----------


## ajfina

MMM have u seen any BD fake in spain yet?
im kind of suspicious about this , and i do have reason for it, can u find out if this tren BD are spain stuff?
bouth pics are the same vials one looks diferent than the other cause the camare setting but are the same tren 75 with purple top

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> MMM have u seen any BD fake in spain yet?
> im kind of suspicious about this , and i do have reason for it, can u find out if this tren BD are spain stuff?
> bouth pics are the same vials one looks diferent than the other cause the camare setting but are the same tren 75 with purple top



sorry bro but i am not the best guy to help you with BD try to ask seajakal i think he can help you about the copies stuff.they are bieng made in many places all over teh world for sure like colombia argentina mexico etc etc buy most part of them are made in spain.spain its very popular by they great pharmaceutical gear like the testex primo and wisntrol but also by the Numerous fake´s Laboratories producers.

----------


## ajfina

> sorry bro but i am not the best guy to help you with BD try to ask seajakal i think he can help you about the copies stuff.they are bieng made in many places all over teh world for sure like colombia argentina mexico etc etc buy most part of them are made in spain.spain its very popular by they great pharmaceutical gear like the testex primo and wisntrol but also by the Numerous fake´s Laboratories producers.


We all here agreed on this trenb as a real stuff , but u sayd that in spain are faking BD also, this bd trend looks good and everything but is coming from a big source that also sells EQ fortdodge , winstrol depot,testex and primos from spain (fake's) and like u sayd they are faking bd i "thought" u may know something
thanks anyway

----------


## Super_Stacked_Pimp

What about EuroChem Labs, I've used some drugs from there and it's pretty strong.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> We all here agreed on this trenb as a real stuff , but u sayd that in spain are faking BD also, this bd trend looks good and everything but is coming from a big source that also sells EQ fortdodge , winstrol depot,testex and primos from spain (fake's) and like u sayd they are faking bd i "thought" u may know something
> thanks anyway


well bro i think you know that everything is bieng fake in thsi days and for a long time fakes are no new news and especialy fake BD.i am not much familiar with some brands and products but i dont need to be just to know that they are fake...if you look over the board sure you will find some fake BD.
in thi sdays everything can be fackes bro and belive me that you dont even need and laboratorie for that many copies are made only with some tools a home garage you nam eit so dont be surprise if you find copies of anything especialy best sellers.tahts why they do it.....

----------

